# tools belts



## Downeast (Apr 17, 2006)

[email protected]&R said:


> It's leather just use the stuff sporting goods stores sell for baseball gloves. I don't remember the name though.



That would be petrolium jelly.Vasoline.


----------



## cjc21021 (Mar 27, 2006)

*What to do?*

I think I'll go with the pro frammer seven bag set. I like the regular leather better then the green. The Diamondbacks look good too, but I would end up trying to fill every pocket and compartment. 
Thanks again for the great advice.:thumbsup:


----------



## N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC (Aug 18, 2005)

[email protected]&R said:


> If you carry all that stuff around everyday in your tool belt im supprised you can stand. My back hurts just looking at the pic for too long. Im only 5-10 now id be 4-10 after a few years of lugging that.


I have this one http://www.toolbelts.com/imageWindow.php?image=images/C200lg.jpg

With this in the back http://www.toolbelts.com/imageWindow.php?image=images/TBlg.jpg In all black,I LOVE IT :blink:


----------



## Downeast (Apr 17, 2006)

N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC said:


> I have this one http://www.toolbelts.com/imageWindow.php?image=images/C200lg.jpg
> 
> With this in the back http://www.toolbelts.com/imageWindow.php?image=images/TBlg.jpg In all black,I LOVE IT :blink:


Thats a mighty bag there. Seeing as the hips aint what they use to be I would opt for that padded belt too.

Yup ,I see the remodeler in blue,hmmmn maybe black in my future.With the belt pad of course.:thumbsup: 

With a staletto titanium,oh yaaaaaaaaa.:notworthy


----------



## N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC (Aug 18, 2005)

Down East said:


> Thats a mighty bag there. Seeing as the hips aint what they use to be I would opt for that padded belt too.
> 
> Yup ,I see the remodeler in blue,hmmmn maybe black in my future.With the belt pad of course.:thumbsup:
> 
> With a staletto titanium,oh yaaaaaaaaa.:notworthy


I just have the standard belt, I can wear it all day loaded up and when I take it off I don't get those sore spots on my hips like you do with cheap belts.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Just a quick reminder. Medford Tools, one of our sponsors, sells these toolbelts here: http://www.medfordtools.com/occidental/main.html

Remember to support our sponsors if possible.

Thanks!


----------



## N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC (Aug 18, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Just a quick reminder. Medford Tools, one of our sponsors, sells these toolbelts here: http://www.medfordtools.com/occidental/main.html
> 
> Remember to support our sponsors if possible.
> 
> Thanks!


Hey now that you posted that link, I noticed that's where I bought my green oxy lights:whistling , They even called me to make sure I ordered the right belt size.:thumbsup:


----------



## AJinNZ (Apr 27, 2006)

I got a mate to buy and send the Oxy Pro Framer set with suspenders.

Cant get them here so it cost a bit. BEST tool belt I ever had. I got the full weight leather.

I wear it all day and feel fine at the end of it. A previous cheaper set had a clip on the suspenders fail.
I wore them without and felt like I was a thousand years old at the end of the day. Never again.......

I get comments about 'how can you carry all that stuff....?' etc. I dont know how I ever used to work without suspenders.

Very uncommon item here for some weird reason.


----------



## snapper21 (Mar 13, 2006)

[email protected]&R said:


> It's leather just use the stuff sporting goods stores sell for baseball gloves. I don't remember the name though.


Linseed oil


----------



## Nick H (Nov 13, 2005)

Here in the UK you just dont see guys wearing big toolbelts, you see electricians and the like with smaller belts for screwdrivers and stuff but not the really big ones . I can honestly say that if I turned up on the job with one of those big framing bags on I would literally be laughed of the site. Different cultures I suppose.


----------



## Downeast (Apr 17, 2006)

Nick H said:


> Here in the UK you just dont see guys wearing big toolbelts, you see electricians and the like with smaller belts for screwdrivers and stuff but not the really big ones . I can honestly say that if I turned up on the job with one of those big framing bags on I would literally be laughed of the site. Different cultures I suppose.



So what kind of set up does a framer/carpenter wear,over there?


----------



## Downeast (Apr 17, 2006)

The Oxy 2020 tool chest looks interesting.Could take the bottom bags off if one wanted to.


----------



## Nick H (Nov 13, 2005)

Down East said:


> So what kind of set up does a framer/carpenter wear,over there?


Up until recently i've used a small canvas nail pouch with a hammer loop, you could get a few handfuls of nails, pencil, tape etc in there. Ive recently got a twin pouch leather setup but must say i'm finding it hard to get used to having even that around my waist, it just feels in the way and uncomfortable. I really dont know how you could tolerate some of those real big bags.
I suppose because so few houses are timber framed over here you dont get the same kind of distinction between framers and other carpenters, most guys will do everything. But you still dont see "chippy's" using big tool belts and personally I cant see how I would ever need to carry that much stuff on my belt, I would rather take a tool bag out on to the job and dig in and out of that as required.


----------



## Vermonster (Mar 28, 2005)

*pretty much hate it*

Hi -
funny thing, I just wanted to post the same question ...more or less. 

A while back I thought I'd reward myself and splurge. I ordered me a Pro Carpenter (Occidental Leather). 
http://www.occidental-leather.com/systems/5191.jpg
Maybe it's me, but I just can't get used to it. It's like the designer never even strapped it on and climbed a ladder and did any work with it.The tape holder is too small for any decent tape, same for the caulk line holder ( my Tajima won't fit) there is no dedicated space for the framing square, etc. Biggest problem is that the pouches are rivited to the belt which makes them toss all content every time I bend over. You can imagine how annoying that might be ! But hey ... on the bright side its only $220.00 !!!
I'd be interrested to hear if I'm the only one with that problem.


----------



## Downeast (Apr 17, 2006)

fsteyer said:


> Hi -
> funny thing, I just wanted to post the same question ...more or less.
> 
> A while back I thought I'd reward myself and splurge. I ordered me a Pro Carpenter (Occidental Leather). Maybe it's me, but I just can't get used to it. Biggest problem is that the pouches are rivited to the belt which makes them toss all content every time I bend over. You can imagine how annoying that might be !
> I'd be interrested to hear if I'm the only one with that problem.



The ocs I have slip over a belt so they swing or drop when I climb.But the leather or front apron types would do that all the time ,so I hear ya.


----------



## mrmojo (Apr 25, 2006)

[email protected]&R said:


> It's leather just use the stuff sporting goods stores sell for baseball gloves. I don't remember the name though.


think its called mink oil i i remember right


----------



## Downeast (Apr 17, 2006)

mrmojo said:


> think its called mink oil i i remember right



OK I see we have three different opinions on the glove treatment ,so I will tell you how I came up with mine.

About 5 yeras ago I bought a Nakoma baseball glove.I tell ya the finest glove I ever used.They recomended petrolium jelly for the conditioning of the glove.They said in the care booklet that gloves in their warehouse that had been treated with it, were still in outstanding shape.

This is the smooth leather type gloves not the sued type.They said you could buy their brand or just use the king you can get at the supermarket/drug store.So thats what I have been using on the glove.Its been about two years since I played ball annd the clove sits in a cabinet in my shed,but occasionally when I need other things in the shed I handle the glove and it is still nice /soft and flexible.

Any way I thought it was kinda nasty at first smearing the glove with Petro jelly. But ya just take a cloth smear it on the glove rub it in let it sit for a few minutes the wipe it off with a rag.The leather absorbes it well and keeps the glove conditioned .

So thats why I say petrolium jelly for the type of leather that the ox bags are made of.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

fsteyer said:


> Hi -
> funny thing, I just wanted to post the same question ...more or less.
> 
> A while back I thought I'd reward myself and splurge. I ordered me a Pro Carpenter (Occidental Leather).
> ...


I've had the pro framers for about five years and a FatMax 25 fits in mine no problem along with my Tajima chalk box. Mine has a slot for a speed square on the left as well. You said "framing square", but I can't imagine putting a 24" L on my belt. 

Maybe they changed the size of the pockets? I doubt it though. 

Yes, things will fall out when you lean over sometimes, I think it's the nature of the beast of the rigid leather.


----------



## Vermonster (Mar 28, 2005)

thanks Greg ...
you're right, of course I meant the speed square. But no, it doesn't have a dedicated holder for it. Unless you're talking about the opening between the stacked bags bags. I've tried that but all it did is mess with the shape of the other bags. Never tried a 25' FatMax since I only use 30' tapes and I know the 30' FatMax didn't fit. As for the chalk line I don't know how you got it to fit without hanging over and be in the way. My nails fall out EVERY time when I bend down. I tried to adjust and crouch down instead of bending over. But then I said to myself .... this &^$#ing bag is supposed to make my life better, not miserable.
It just shows you though .... we all have our own preferences and I'm glad the belt works for you and you like it. 
Maybe I'll try mine again when it gets hot ... if for nothing else but the pretty fleece inside the belt. I like being teased by my guys. :jester:


----------



## Downeast (Apr 17, 2006)

Just got my Diamond Backs yesterday , worked with them today and I think it was the right choice. 

I bought the UFO's (Ultimate Framing Outfit ) in red. Well thought out and designed as far as I think anyway. Got a place for everything and then some. I got the six inch belt with the metal buckle. Cinches up great but is a pita to put on, comfortable ,as a tool bags go.,though there was another belt at a local supplier that I may go look at and get.

Well built and heavy duty construction.


The ocs I had were really getting on my nerves as not very functional. These get the high five over them and will/have most happily retired the ocs to the island of misfit bags........:clap: :clap:


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Oxy's rule.

Don't skimp on your bags since they become a part of you every day. I have the leather pro framers and my one and only "complaint" is that they are heavy. As a result, I only carry what I need for the task at hand and even take off the left pouch if I don't need it.

Light and fast...I'm like the special forces of the carpentry army. Ha!


----------



## Downeast (Apr 17, 2006)

Greg Di said:


> Oxy's rule.
> 
> Don't skimp on your bags since they become a part of you every day. I have the leather pro framers and my one and only "complaint" is that they are heavy. As a result, I only carry what I need for the task at hand and even take off the left pouch if I don't need it.
> 
> Light and fast...I'm like the special forces of the carpentry army. Ha!


No skimping with the Diamond Backs, I learned my lesson with the ocs.. :whistling .. For me the ocs would compare to driving a ford escort, with the diamond backs being a caddy or H3......:thumbup: :thumbup: The Diamonds are just so much more efficiant its incredible.

Anyway, to each their own, I am happy with my choice....:thumbup:


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Downeast said:


> No skimping with the Diamond Backs, I learned my lesson with the ocs.. :whistling .. For me the ocs would compare to driving a ford escort, with the diamond backs being a caddy or H3......:thumbup: :thumbup: The Diamonds are just so much more efficiant its incredible.
> 
> Anyway, to each their own, I am happy with my choice....:thumbup:


When I bought my Oxys, DB was temporarily out of business because the owner either died or got sick. I have seen the DBs online, but they frighten me to tell you the truth. They all have way too many pouches and slots that I feel will force me to over carry every day.

I've heard great things about the DBs and most guys love them. I've never seen a pair in person, but they look nice too.


----------



## Downeast (Apr 17, 2006)

Greg Di said:


> When I bought my Oxys, DB was temporarily out of business because the owner either died or got sick. I have seen the DBs online, but they frighten me to tell you the truth. They all have way too many pouches and slots that I feel will force me to over carry every day.
> 
> I've heard great things about the DBs and most guys love them. I've never seen a pair in person, but they look nice too.


I suppose one could over carry with all the pockets, like in that picture on the DB site.lol. The DB's just organize better of what I do carry, and can add for the temporary needs.

Took a good month to get them.. I got the medium size ufo so they are an inch narrower and a inch and a half shorter. Tape fits in easy,chalk line easy, the flat bar holdster is good. the velcro close pocket on the right out side is good for bits and such, close it up and not worry about small things dropping out . The tool holder pockets actually allow the tools to seat in themwith room. The ocs were tight to fit for that stuff. gotta loop for a stapler when tyveking and such...

So far I am pleased,, though I may get the tape holder and have them make it for a thirty, and a tail pouch for gloves when I want to take them off, so I don't stuff them into the pouches.....

So far so good..


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

Down east.
I am looking to buy the Diamondbacks and like you have the Occidental Pro which I hate and have hated for 1 1/2 years now. I have a new thread on JLC about the Diamondbacks and have some questions. Here is the thread question
http://forums.jlconline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34854

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Diamondbacks website won't enlarge their pouch images. I have a set of leather Framer pro Occidental that I am retiring as soon as I can. I need to carry 4 pouches of nails when framing...12 and 8 hand drive 12 and 8 gun nails. The pouches don't look very deep on any of the pictures to handle this load. The hammer sleeve looks a little awkward. I trim and cornice too so the additional pouches would come in handy. The belt worries me with their full rigs, I had one similar looking on a Craftsman that stretched in the summer and slipped at the bind clasps, constantly tightening when I added weight with nail payloads. Looks like there are enough other pockets to deal with hand tools, although I like to stay light when framing just keeping speed sq. knife, pencils, chisel nail pliers. Please tell me the good and bad, money's no object. Which model would you recommend and what color?


----------



## ch0mpie (Nov 30, 2005)

This tread got me thinking. I have a set of leather bags I wear for general stuff(not as nice as what you guys are looking at), but I've had my eyes open for some sort of apron to where when doing finish stuff. I never where my belt when doing trim, cabinets, etc because I'm afraid of them damaging something or it just gets in the way, so I wear one of those little ones with 2 pockets that they have at most lumber yards. Any better ideas?


----------



## Downeast (Apr 17, 2006)

Shellbuilder said:


> Down east.
> I am looking to buy the Diamondbacks and like you have the Occidental Pro which I hate and have hated for 1 1/2 years now. I have a new thread on JLC about the Diamondbacks and have some questions. Here is the thread question
> http://forums.jlconline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34854
> 
> ...


I had the same problems with the nail issue,though we use guns (coil,yuk)there is still a need for the hand nail. I got the medium size ufo's so they are a tad smaller than the larges and maybe have one less pouch as they are shorter than the larges. I don't load up heavy on the nails (but could),just have enough of them when I need to hand nail .I also needed the extra pouches to carry two sizes of the timberlock screws as we use them alot for staging and braceing., two and 3.5 ers, 1/4 and 3/8 drive. the pockets are deep enough for me and roomy enough. I could load up if I desired to. I carry the 8's in the top pouch like they show on the web pics. 

I got the metal buckle and it does not seem to self tighten as of yet. It does cinch up if you crank on it. The way they design the belt pad there should be an inch of space minimum 4" max.So the pad will not connect,and the strap spans that space. You can get the plastic clip buckle option on that belt if you want. Not sure but that might connect in the center. You can call them and they will talk to you about it. Its a pita to get them by phone, but they will return your call. Email is faster for response. Sometimes ya need to talk though.

The metal buckle seems to lock in very well. Mind you that I have had this rig for all of two days. The metal buckle is a pita at first to deal with. Now I just loosen it up and step out of it,then stand in it ,pull it up. then tighten and its actually working out well.

I like the hammer sleeve,the rubber on the handle of the hammer may snag a bit but I am happy with it and like it. A wood hammer would slide on through reel quick and smooth. That flat bar holder is awesome for my nail pic. There is a hammer loop on the back left if you need to store it there when around fragile things,windows , cabinets.

The pockets handle any tools that you may want to store very well, and there are two speed square type pockets in one pouch that are back to back. so you can easily store other tools in one of them as well as there are other individual tool holders in the main bag. The large ufo's tool holders in the main pouch are slightly larger. As the medium is scaled down a tad.

Again I have only had this rig working for twenty hours in a framing enviroment, and am personally very,very pleased with them thus far.
For me the ocs werenot working out well. I have used the ocs for five years or so. I am so happy to have been rid of them. I really don't want to bash ocs, but they were not the right tool for the job for me.

They stitch the heck out of them and the nylon cloth seems heavy duty. Nothing about this rig is cheap or poorly done. I have room to spare if needed and the over all demensions are the same as the ocs were with the medium.

I got the six inch belt. I can wear it lower to the hips or higher off the hips. When I do wear it high it can come to just under my lowest rib.It actually measured out to near seven inches.

As far as stick nails it will hold trhem with ease in the side pockest they have near the middle of the bag. You can get a tail bag to hold stick nails . As I said in the other post I may get the tail bag to hold my gloves when needed and I am going to get a tape holder.

I would not hesitate to order them again now that I have them and have used them.

Colors I got the red. They look awesome. But its what ever color you want. I would get the red again, they look sharpe.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

Thanks Downeast...Looks like the more expensive bags, Ultimate framer and remodeler have the belt I would want. I liked the lean look of the proffesional carpenter but the plastic belt bothers me since I've had problems with that type of clasp before. Are you having problems with the outer belt pulling away from the padded portion and do you think you really need the pad, wouldn't a wide belt work just as well? This was the roblem I had with the Craftsman belt. The outer belt developed a stretched out memory in that short span from all the payload I had on the nail pouch. I know your rig is new, the reason I asked about the color is because my Occidental leathers leached a red dye on all my clothes and skin last summer( sweat drenched), pretty much ruined about 8 pairs of shorts, looks like I was bleeding at the groin from all the red dye. I have concerns about the colors they offer being so dark but more so about some weird dye leaking into my skin.

I guess if i were a pouch builder I would put the hammer holster (not loop or sleeve) outside the outer pouch where the hammer doesn't thump your leg , I'm used to dropping the hammer in the regular holsters. With the Oxy Framer pro I couln't stand the hammer loop on the second bag since it beat my knee numb so I only use one bag and a holster ( not very efficient). I'm concerned about having to do this with the sleeve and losing a bag to do so. I guess I'll end up with a collection of half sets of tool rigs. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Vermonster (Mar 28, 2005)

*Ocs Pro Carpenter*

Since the pouches are riveted to the belt, every time I bend over most of my nails spill. I don't think that will ever change, even after the leather breaks in completely ... or does it? Does anyone know?
Thanks ....


----------



## elvinstheman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Handles*

Does anyone know if the Diamond Back belts (specifically the Remodeler) has handles so you can easily pick it up and hang it on the wall?


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

elvinstheman said:


> Does anyone know if the Diamond Back belts (specifically the Remodeler) has handles so you can easily pick it up and hang it on the wall?


What?


----------



## elvinstheman (Nov 29, 2006)

Shellbuilder said:


> What?


Haven't you ever had a tool belt with handles at both hips? It makes them much easier to carry around and put on and take off. 

And I emailed Diamond Back and they said they would add them for a small fee and have done it a for a few other customers. Very cool. They responded to my emails very quickly too. :thumbup:


----------



## Downeast (Apr 17, 2006)

Shellbuilder said:


> Thanks Downeast...Looks like the more expensive bags, Ultimate framer and remodeler have the belt I would want. I liked the lean look of the proffesional carpenter but the plastic belt bothers me since I've had problems with that type of clasp before. Are you having problems with the outer belt pulling away from the padded portion and do you think you really need the pad, wouldn't a wide belt work just as well? This was the roblem I had with the Craftsman belt. The outer belt developed a stretched out memory in that short span from all the payload I had on the nail pouch. I know your rig is new, the reason I asked about the color is because my Occidental leathers leached a red dye on all my clothes and skin last summer( sweat drenched), pretty much ruined about 8 pairs of shorts, looks like I was bleeding at the groin from all the red dye. I have concerns about the colors they offer being so dark but more so about some weird dye leaking into my skin.
> 
> I guess if i were a pouch builder I would put the hammer holster (not loop or sleeve) outside the outer pouch where the hammer doesn't thump your leg , I'm used to dropping the hammer in the regular holsters. With the Oxy Framer pro I couln't stand the hammer loop on the second bag since it beat my knee numb so I only use one bag and a holster ( not very efficient). I'm concerned about having to do this with the sleeve and losing a bag to do so. I guess I'll end up with a collection of half sets of tool rigs. Thanks for your input.



You could use another belt if you want. I may try another,maybe even my oxy padded belt,just to see how it works. Can always put them back on the DB belt. I am going to experiment tomorrow.

These bags are made from balistic type nylon ,I don't think there will be any colors running problems.

I like the hammer up front,the pouch/holdster is working out well,it also has an adjustable srtap so if one wanted to angle it back some it could be. I also use a shorter 15 inch hammer and not one of the long framers, so hitting the knee has not been a problem with either set.Plus it does angle it away from the knee the way it came.

You can get the UFO's with out the hammer sleeve or flat bar holder.

I thought aboutt the leaner rigs too. But ended up with the UFO's. I think it was the right choice for me. If I get more into finish again I could just buy the more trim pro carpenter or trim set.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

[email protected]&R said:


> Anyone use the beltless systems or vests? Ever since I have been put on a insulin pump im not able to wear the normal tool belts.


I've got the beltless bag system, although recently I bought a dewalt belt and converted the beltless system to a belted system and I'm kinda torn on which one I like better. sometimes the beltless bags seem too loose and end up moving around too much. My dad used the beltless bag system for several years as well, but has pretty much gone back to a traditional bag because the bags are too loose.
However, if you can't wear a belt, the beltless bag system can be made pretty good if they are adjusted right.

I never have used the tape holder- it appears that it is a holdover from the pre- Fat Max era. I tried stuffing my 30' fat max in it one time soon after I got the bags and spent 15 min getting it out, and have never considered using it again. I tend to swing a hammer with my left hand so I ended up switching the sides the bags are on, and everything works great. 
I like the look of the Diamond Back belts- while most of the time I only need three to four nail pouches, it would be nice to have some extra empty pockets to use when installing hardware or something that requires several different oddball screws or nails. my current solution is a couple of small clip on leather pouches. 
with the 4 main pockets on my bags, a center bag for garbage and a clip on bag, that gives me a total of 5 plus the garbage bag, which is perfect most of the time (16s, 8s, gun nails, a small pocket for gloves when i'm working outside in the freezing cold and inside the heated house, as well as one empty pocket for odball sizes that pop up from time to time.)


----------



## CRAZY_HAMMER (Mar 17, 2016)

Have owned the same 5080 for 21 years! Just recently purchased a new one because I can and going to have the bottoms of the bags fixed on the old one. If you are hesitant on the price, don't be! If you figure a lifespan of 20 years, this system runs you approximately 12 to 13 dollars a year. I think everybody can justify it now!


----------

